# Ford Eco boost



## fishmont (Apr 29, 2009)

Does anyone have any real world mileage numbers yet for the new eco boost? I can't seem to find anything solid online. Sounds like a good option for towing.


----------



## tinman (Apr 13, 2005)

I talked to a guy yesterday at the grocery store that pulled up in one as I was leaving. Real pretty red color. Said he just got back from a round trip to Georgia and got 23 MPG on the road driving the posted speed limit.
He said it was a 6 cylinder (V-6 I think), so I am not real sure about the pulling aspect.

Tinman


----------



## KeithR (Jan 30, 2006)

A friend has the ecoboost with a 3.55 limited axle and gets 23 mph highway and 19 city. It pulls his 22 pathfinder no problem and gets 10mph. His pathfinder weighs 3400 #'s.


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

My dads gets around 20 on the hiway and pulling his 29kz it gets 6-7 and sounds like its about to come undone! If your gonna pull more I would look at other options.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

I average 22 on the highway with the ecoboost. It's a 4X4 with tow package and off-road package. I haven't towed yet - but have a 7,000lb travel trailer that I'll be towing sometime this summer. I don't expect any issues. I pulled that trailer with a 6.0 V8 suburban for 5 years averaging 5-7mpg. if I get that with the truck I'll be happy. Depending on what you want to pull, and where you want to pull it you might want to look at something else. then again, you might not. 
I spoke to fella who has pretty much the same package I have and he pulls a 8500lb travel trailer with no issues, more than sufficient power, averages 10-11 mpg.


----------



## Archer (Jul 10, 2006)

What about towing on the beach? I'm looking for a small travel trailer for camping on PINS with Momma, wanting to stay less than 5000lbs GVWR which will be well under the towing capacity of the Ecoboost but would that 6 cylinder have enough power to pull the trailer on the beach, within reason of course, probably not past 6-7 miles and in good conditions????


----------



## Tiki Outrage (Jun 10, 2011)

I have 10 k miles 17 in town 20 hwy platinum 4x4 355 gear .I pull a my 21 ft whaler 70 mph to baffin average 10 mpg and pulls great


----------



## kdeaux2002 (Mar 29, 2005)

Archer... I think the ecoboost has 400 ft pounds of torque. I guess it depends on the sand at the beach.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

El Carnicero said:


> My dads gets around 20 on the hiway and pulling his 29kz it gets 6-7 and sounds like its about to come undone! If your gonna pull more I would look at other options.


What is a 29KZ and how much does it weigh? I pull my 24 Pure Bay and it pulls it great. 12 mpg with the 3:55 gear set while towing.


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

Kenner21 said:


> What is a 29KZ and how much does it weigh? I pull my 24 Pure Bay and it pulls it great. 12 mpg with the 3:55 gear set while towing.


KZ is an RV manufacturer.


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

I have the 11 Ecoboost SuperCrew 4x2 XLT package 3.73 rear end, get 22mpg @ 70 no trailer, I pull a Robalo 21' Bayhunter with a t-top and a 40 gallon shad tank full of water + 80 gallons of fuel, get 11.5mpg @ 70 pulling it around these Oklahoma Hills

it's got a great ride and fantastic power that is smooth on delivery also, I'm turning 1800 rpm @ 70 with my boat on the back


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

kdeaux2002 said:


> Archer... I think the ecoboost has 400 ft pounds of torque. I guess it depends on the sand at the beach.


365hp 420 torque, 90% of torque is available below 2000 rpm


----------



## Ikanizer (May 20, 2010)

I have a FX4 with Ecoboost and pulled my 7000lb trailer to Colorado and back in late June. I got 10.4 MPG on a 2000 mile trip. That included about 1/2 a tank driving around in the mountains including a lot of 4WD offroad driving. 
I used to tow that trailer with a 5.3L Suburban and got 9 - 12 MPG. Air temp and tail/head wind always make a big difference. I get 18 - 19 mpg around town with the ecoboost and 21+ on the highway not pulling anything. The Ecoboost engine has plenty of power and is a pleasure to drive. I got the truck in May and it has about 6000 miles on it. The mileage has gotten a little better with age.


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

I have a 2011 F150 CrewCab Lariat 4x4 Off-Road with the 5.0l V8. Just thought I'd chime in with a comparison. I have been getting about 14.5-15.5mpg in town, and between 18.5-19mpg on the highway.

I looked at the EcoBoost, but the concern is this Texas heat. The turbos are double-cooled with oil and water, but you're still pulling super heated air into them. My concern was the longevity. Most people keep their vehicles for 3 or 4 years and then trade them in...but I bought mine with the intention of driving it for at least 10 years. 

In the short-run, I think the EcoBoost is an awesome buy and within the first year or so it will definitely save you more on gas than you pay for the upgrade. And, I may be WAY wrong on the durability of the motor...but only time will tell, I suppose!


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Ikanizer said:


> I have a FX4 with Ecoboost and pulled my 7000lb trailer to Colorado and back in late June. I got 10.4 MPG on a 2000 mile trip. That included about 1/2 a tank driving around in the mountains including a lot of 4WD offroad driving.
> I used to tow that trailer with a 5.3L Suburban and got 9 - 12 MPG. Air temp and tail/head wind always make a big difference. I get 18 - 19 mpg around town with the ecoboost and 21+ on the highway not pulling anything. The Ecoboost engine has plenty of power and is a pleasure to drive. I got the truck in May and it has about 6000 miles on it. The mileage has gotten a little better with age.


I've got the F150 Ecoboost. Been hoping to see some numbers posted about towing - haven't pulled my 7500lb travel trailer yet but hope to in the next couple of months. Truck has 12k on it now from highway driving. Still getting between 21.5 and 22 on highway - that's the mileage indicator on the dash, and backed up by my calculator as well. Can't complain.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

HillCountryBasser said:


> I have a 2011 F150 CrewCab Lariat 4x4 Off-Road with the 5.0l V8. Just thought I'd chime in with a comparison. I have been getting about 14.5-15.5mpg in town, and between 18.5-19mpg on the highway.
> 
> I looked at the EcoBoost, but the concern is this Texas heat. The turbos are double-cooled with oil and water, but you're still pulling super heated air into them. My concern was the longevity. Most people keep their vehicles for 3 or 4 years and then trade them in...but I bought mine with the intention of driving it for at least 10 years.
> 
> In the short-run, I think the EcoBoost is an awesome buy and within the first year or so it will definitely save you more on gas than you pay for the upgrade. And, I may be WAY wrong on the durability of the motor...but only time will tell, I suppose!


If I got an F150 I'd get the 5.0 also. Had 2 turbocharged rice burners that I modded and have a good idea how they run. I understand this is a little different but not that much.

N/A motor doesn't need to be cooled down. It also doesn't get heat soaked. Dunno bout the eco boost but my previous motors ran better with synthetic oil and required premium gas. The turbo will need replacement eventually.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Hey guys just read the thread and I am looking to buy a 2011/12 ford in a few months. I am having a hard time deciding between the 3.5 Ecoboost and the 5.0 V8. I will be towing a 24' bay boat, 21' foot travel trailer and a utilility trailer with polaris ranger and hunting gear. I was just wondering if anyone had any more real world towing experience with these two motors and also what rear end would be the best for my situation.


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

jmack said:


> Hey guys just read the thread and I am looking to buy a 2011/12 ford in a few months. I am having a hard time deciding between the 3.5 Ecoboost and the 5.0 V8. I will be towing a 24' bay boat, 21' foot travel trailer and a utilility trailer with polaris ranger and hunting gear. I was just wondering if anyone had any more real world towing experience with these two motors and also what rear end would be the best for my situation.


Between the 2 Id pick the 5.0 and at least 3.55 rear. My dad traded the ecoboost after 7ish months on a new Powerstroke. Look for my other thread. The eco pulling his Ranger with hunting gear was unacceptable to him.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=378880


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

I've pulled my 7,500lb trailbay (27ft travel trailer) with no problem average mileage 15.5. and no - it wasn't on a flat highway either. Beats the heck out of the 6.0 Suburban that got 7.2 when it pulled the same load. no problems with the 4x4 package either and none on the highway with regular driving still averaging (after 27,000 miles) 22 mpg.
if you buy it with the tow package included and the off road package it's as good as advertised.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

RogerB said:


> I've pulled my 7,500lb trailbay (27ft travel trailer) with no problem average mileage 15.5. and no - it wasn't on a flat highway either. Beats the heck out of the 6.0 Suburban that got 7.2 when it pulled the same load. no problems with the 4x4 package either and none on the highway with regular driving still averaging (after 27,000 miles) 22 mpg.
> if you buy it with the tow package included and the off road package it's as good as advertised.


Sounds good.. Do you have the regular tow package or the Max Tow package ?


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

max


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

One thing for sure. I'd take El Carnicero's earlier advice. Ask the dealer to allow you the opportunity to pull the heaviest tow you have to satisfy your concern. Not sure they will permit it. But it can't hurt to ask


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

I asked when i bought mine and they basically told me no way but i then asked for an hour long test drive with no salesmen and they ok'd that, so i went and hooked up my buddies 23' predator which is heavier than my boat and pulled it around 20 miles round trip then backed it back into it's spot, I just promised them I wouldn't pull "my" boat with it till I bought it 

had mine for 6 months now and still averaging 19mpg overall with 12-14 pulling my boat depending on where I'm going, it's been in the shop twice now though, once for a computer update to the transmission cause it was shifting really hard on downshifts, and once cause the front brakes started shaking under hard braking, both times repairs were made at $0 cost to me


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Sounds pretty good. I'm waiting until spring before I pull the travel trailer again but I'm pretty satisfied with mine.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

why am i getting 15.3 with a 60 daily commute? my old 5.3 was getting about 18mpg...


----------



## boatmanjohn (Mar 18, 2009)

I towed a 2011 FX4 with the V6 Ecoboost 22 miles up PINS on Friday night. It towed great behind my 04 FX4 with the 5.4. Of-course, it was low tide and we only hit a couple of "mud" holes so I can't really judge based on that.

Yes, I know that wasn't the informational purpose of the post! The guy I towed said he really liked his ecoboost up until that evening. He's a general contractor out of SA and pulls trailers a lot. His problem that night was electrical. He turned the key and everything inside the cab powered up normally but no life at all in the starter or engine. Not even a click. May have been a relay, may have been anything, but the towing of his truck by mine went smoothly. I like my FX4 with the 5.4. I do NOT like the economy but when you need the power and torque to get out of a sticky situation, all those expensive fill-ups seem worth it. When I pull trailers (I've pulled some heavy ones) I hardly even notice they are behind me.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

2013 ecoboost
Hwy 19
City 14-15
Towing 5000-6000 boat 12-13 @65
I have 600 miles online. Fx4 loaded 3.55 gears
That's real world. I haven't seen over 20 yet. I have wakeboard boat and it tows fine, no issues at all.


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

Im not impressed with mine the fuel milage is awful get it in the mud and put it in a bind it only has the power a a v-6 and have fun washing it


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Are you in 4H or 4L when in the mud. It should spool up and have the power needed.


----------



## Fishng (Oct 13, 2011)

*F-150, great truck, Ecoboost Great engine*

MPG's at 5000 miles
Here's a link to a graph of the actual MPG, per tank and cumulative for my Ford F-150 at 5,000 miles. 
On the left axis is MPG. The Red line is the MPG for that tank. The Black line is the Overall, cumulative mileage to date for all tank refills.
These are actual miles from the odometer divided by the actual gallons at the pump. 
The dip in the red line (11 MPG) was pulling the boat, I filled right before and right after. My boat weights about 4,500 lbs. 
Just as a reminder: 2012 F-150 King Ranch, Ecoboost, Supercrew, short bed, tonneau cover, Offroad 4x4, with 3.73 rear axle (same as FX-4). I carry about 200 lbs. of tools and equipment in the bed all the time. So you could say there is me and another fat boy in the truck at all times.

I think you can tell I am averaging 15 MPG, in a combination of city and highway driving.

Here is a link to the REAL WORLD GRAPH on mileage.
Great truck, great engine, pulls my 9,500 lbs Avion or 4,500 lbs boat without hesitation, without missing a beat. BTW, 8.5 MPG on the trailer at 65 MPH average.
Maybe if somebody didn't like the engine, they didn't push the little Tow/Haul switch when they hooked up their trailer.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/attachment.php?attachmentid=474101&stc=1&d=1333556683


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

C.Hern5972 said:


> 2013 ecoboost
> Hwy 19
> City 14-15
> Towing 5000-6000 boat 12-13 @65
> ...


I have the exact same vehicle and get the same results. More like 13 city since I only drive 7 miles to the bus stop for work. I love the truck.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Fishng said:


> MPG's at 5000 miles
> Here's a link to a graph of the actual MPG, per tank and cumulative for my Ford F-150 at 5,000 miles.
> On the left axis is MPG. The Red line is the MPG for that tank. The Black line is the Overall, cumulative mileage to date for all tank refills.
> These are actual miles from the odometer divided by the actual gallons at the pump.
> ...


Excellent data!! I think the ones who are griping just don't like Ford, won't admit that a v-6 can be built to be as strong as big v-8's or just opinionated without being objective.

In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------

